# The safest motorway in the world



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

It is beginning of the New Year and we will very soon get a new safety statistics of MW for the previous year. It is necessary to give us all the table data that goes with;AADT(Annual Average daily traffic), killed, serious/light injuries, all traffic accidents on MW, per 1 Billion vehkm. What do you think is reason for that good/bad results? Some pictures of safety equipments and a word about safety procedures would be higly appreciated.


----------

